
Show HN: An optimized and ergonomic image annotation platform - gingahbread31
https://www.picsell-ia.com/
======
fonfon31
Looks good, is the usage of the tools unlimited ?

~~~
gingahbread31
Annotations are unlimited and you got 1000 calls of the tools for free during
your trial !

~~~
fonfon31
Ok thanks

